# Giant Gambian Pouched Rats



## Nietzscha

Alright, so I've had a lot of experience breeding rats, as well as some other more exotic animals, such as hedgehogs. Since the ban on Giant Gambian Pouched rats has been lifted for a year now, I thinks that it's about time people begin breeding them again. The people who have them absolutely love their little guys, and I feel like if people began breeding for desired traits they could be brought back into the pet world and eventually refined to be just as love-able as our wonderful fancy rats. With these things in mind, I was hoping to start a breeding project soon, but realized that it's nearly impossible to find Any breeders in the US! Does anyone know where one could get a pair of Giant Gambian Pouched Rats in America? I would really appreciate any help!


----------



## KarlyKorpse

Pouched rats are wonderful (big) critters!
I know a woman in the UK who breeds them, they're a bit more nippy than the average rat, but she's starting to breed them to be more tame.

Unfortunately, I live in the UK and have no idea about in America. Sorry, but good luck with your project! ;D


----------



## Nietzscha

Yeah, I've seen a few breeders in the UK, but none in the US. Is importing them illegal still? I believe it is... Even if importing isn't illegal though, don't you have to keep rodents and exotic animals in quarantine for a few months after being imported? I'm not exactly sure how that would work, but it doesn't seem like the appropriate course of action to do for the rats' sake. I know American breeders must exist, since every so often they appear in people's collections and even in pet stores... but no one is speaking up about where their pets came from!


----------



## maddy

could someone give me an idea as to how big these rats are exactly?
cheers


----------



## Crasher

Maddy, from the videos I've seen they're about the size of a house cat. Definitely a formidable rat.


----------



## Ky_Zack

Big enough to blow up landmines. They're real good at it.


----------



## Ratnoob523

There are lots of videos on youtube of them if you want to see what they look like and how big they are.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gambian+pouched+rat&search_type=&aq=f

Here's one of a full grown with her youngsters.. the babys look like they are the size of a full grown rat and the mother looks the size of a cat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPrO6iWwCUY


----------



## Stace87

They're used to sniff out landmines as they aren't heavy enough to set them off; and are also being used detect TB.

http://floridakeystreasures.com/creatures/pouchrat/



Ky_Zack said:


> Big enough to blow up landmines. They're real good at it.


??


----------



## Paterson.S

They are so adorable, and can actually live with standards though many people say no many people who have gambians have standards that either play or live with them.
I love gambians!


----------



## Ky_Zack

It wa smy understanding that after they sniff out the landmine, they try to dig it up (They are raised with difused mines stuffed with treats). And in the disturbance of digging or them actually trying to pry them open, boom. I have no first hand experience so I could very well be wrong. But I really dont see some dude followng the rats and picking up the mines. The whole point is that they can breed and endless supply of mine blower uppers, and though they may be cute, I'd much rather see a rat get blown to bits than see some little kid hobbeling around on one leg, or even killed.


----------



## Ratnoob523

Ky_Zack said:


> It wa smy understanding that after they sniff out the landmine, they try to dig it up (They are raised with difused mines stuffed with treats). And in the disturbance of digging or them actually trying to pry them open, boom. I have no first hand experience so I could very well be wrong. But I really dont see some dude followng the rats and picking up the mines. The whole point is that they can breed and endless supply of mine blower uppers, and though they may be cute, I'd much rather see a rat get blown to bits than see some little kid hobbeling around on one leg, or even killed.


Really pleasant information to share with a forum of rat lovers.. at least it's instant and painless. Still something that could have been kept to yourself but whatever.


----------



## zoe9

Ratnoob523 said:


> Ky_Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wa smy understanding that after they sniff out the landmine, they try to dig it up (They are raised with difused mines stuffed with treats). And in the disturbance of digging or them actually trying to pry them open, boom. I have no first hand experience so I could very well be wrong. But I really dont see some dude followng the rats and picking up the mines. The whole point is that they can breed and endless supply of mine blower uppers, and though they may be cute, I'd much rather see a rat get blown to bits than see some little kid hobbeling around on one leg, or even killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Really pleasant information to share with a forum of rat lovers.. at least it's instant and painless. Still something that could have been kept to yourself but whatever.
Click to expand...


It's not accurate. Why would they spend time and money training these rats if they were only intending to use them once? There are hundreds of thousands of landmines. They don't have a trained rat for each one. The rat detects a landmine and scratches at the ground. They are called away and rewarded. The mine is detonated with an explosive charge. The rat moves on to the next landmine. Google it. They are plenty of articles. Here's one to get started:

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/2003712156_rats18m.html


----------



## Hvzeda

Ky_Zack said:


> It wa smy understanding that after they sniff out the landmine, they try to dig it up (They are raised with difused mines stuffed with treats). And in the disturbance of digging or them actually trying to pry them open, boom. I have no first hand experience so I could very well be wrong. But I really dont see some dude followng the rats and picking up the mines. The whole point is that they can breed and endless supply of mine blower uppers, and though they may be cute, I'd much rather see a rat get blown to bits than see some little kid hobbeling around on one leg, or even killed.


They are not used to blow up mines. They are the cheapest to detect mines and once they have detected a mine, a team of deminers then go in to defuse the mine. It would be bad business (and I'm talking the bottom line, not PR) to train a animal to detect one mine and to then blow it up since that one animal could be used to detect hundreds of mine and leave the defusing to experts.

Maybe you should do a little research before you post crap like this eespecially in a forum dedicated to rats (it only took me 5 minutes to find the information).


----------



## Paterson.S

Ratnoob523 said:


> Ky_Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wa smy understanding that after they sniff out the landmine, they try to dig it up (They are raised with difused mines stuffed with treats). And in the disturbance of digging or them actually trying to pry them open, boom. I have no first hand experience so I could very well be wrong. But I really dont see some dude followng the rats and picking up the mines. The whole point is that they can breed and endless supply of mine blower uppers, and though they may be cute, I'd much rather see a rat get blown to bits than see some little kid hobbeling around on one leg, or even killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Really pleasant information to share with a forum of rat lovers.. at least it's instant and painless. Still something that could have been kept to yourself but whatever.
Click to expand...

*Zoe 9* is right, the rats do not get blown up. The reason they use the rats un the first place is because they are smart enough tp find them, but not heavy enough to trigger them. Otherwise, the guy on the end of the rats' leash would get blown up. and they definately wouldn't do that!


----------



## ration1802

I am getting one next year 

Don't forget that landmines are only half of these rats talent. They are also trained to detect the smell of TB on people's breath thus enabling treatment quickly and saving lives. Hero rats for sure


----------



## Ky_Zack

I believe I ststed that I wasn't sure if I was corect. What I saw was years ago, and they stated that it was verry cheap. The rats breed like crazy, cuz they're rats, and the only training was raising them with defused mines as food dishes. Then they dump a couple hundred in a minefeild let them start looking for what they think will be a meal. Minefeild problem solved. What I saw was YEARS ago, so I've either remembered it wrong, or they've changed the practice because some people (idiots) seem to think that animal lives hold the same value as human.


----------



## zoe9

Gee Ky_Zack, you almost sound disappointed that rats aren't getting blown up on a regular basis anymore (if in fact your memory/info is correct and they ever were.)

But yes, **** those idiots who changed the practice so the rats didn't die. I mean really, what were they thinking allowing the rats to live so they could detect more than one landmine? It's fairly clear by their actions they do lack 'intelect'. 

Thanks awfully for pointing that out to us.


----------



## ration1802

> or they've changed the practice because some people (idiots) seem to think that animal lives hold the same value as human.


I missed that memo :

Guess this is one of the rare instances that I'm glad to be an idiot then, although there are many circumstances where I would gladly hold an animal's life with greater value than a humans


----------



## Kinsey

What darling creatures<3 

I've always liked Ben from Willard, I always wanted to know what he was. *noms* I want one. xD

No thy aren't blown up, that's terriblE!


----------



## toby

well they're certainly bigger than the standard fancy. ;D


----------



## Ratnoob523

Ky_Zack said:


> What I saw was YEARS ago, so I've either remembered it wrong, or they've changed the practice because some people (idiots) seem to think that animal lives hold the same value as human.


Right because whether or not the rats die while detecting the mines really impacts human lives. They are locating the mines either way so the human life argument is irrelevant. Sounds like you are the idiot.


----------



## littlematchstick

I can certainly say that if someone gave me the choice of either my rats dying..or some of the "idiots" that are on this planet...I would choose my rats..without a doubt..


----------



## radical

Ky_Zack said:


> I believe I ststed that I wasn't sure if I was corect. What I saw was years ago, and they stated that it was verry cheap. The rats breed like crazy, cuz they're rats, and the only training was raising them with defused mines as food dishes. Then they dump a couple hundred in a minefeild let them start looking for what they think will be a meal. Minefeild problem solved. What I saw was YEARS ago, so I've either remembered it wrong, or they've changed the practice because some people (idiots) seem to think that animal lives hold the same value as human.


Maybe you don't know this, but humans ARE animals. Therefore, our lives are all of the same value. If decisions were left up to people like you we'd cut down all of the trees and put all the wild animals in cages because it would be to human benefit.Don't get me wrong, I believe in animal experimentation to find a cure for diseases and such. But why should rats be trained to die by the explosion of something HUMANS made? If you ask me, we should be paying the price for the landmines we created, not animals that had nothing to do with it.

In addition, I don't understand why you post here, since it seems like you specifically want to insult the members of this forum. :-\


----------



## visiblephantom

Haha. This is an animal lover site. Someone's gonna be lynched.... [x 

PS. HOLY FRIGGIN COW. I had no idea rats got that big.
Cute little buggers, though. [:


----------



## Kiko

Those are big rats....lmao but SOO cute! I want one xD To bad I have to many pets already.
I think someone already said this, but If holding animals lives on the same level as a humans life makes me an idiot.
Then I am so very proud to be an idiot.


----------



## Alexc844

So these are what they call "hero rats" no? I think I read an article on these.
I wanted one after reading it... I was going to name it Fitzgerald.... Am I ridiculous or what? lol 

As for the animal lives versus human lives... My animals come before me. As I have stated in previous posts, they are my kids. I think that humans put themselves above animals because of intelligence levels. But might I add, and I am sure I will get flamed for this, 'compassion' is a sign of intelligence. As is 'empathy'. And those are things that certain members, (ky_zach) lack. I'm done


----------



## Ky_Zack

Y'know. You guys are are right. I've changed my ways. I hope all the little African & Middle Eastern kids get their legs blown off so that more rats can live. You're right. How could I have so blind all this time?


----------



## Alexc844

Ky_Zack said:


> Y'know. You guys are are right. I've changed my ways. I hope all the little African & Middle Eastern kids get their legs blown off so that more rats can live. You're right. How could I have so blind all this time?


Now you're getting it! That is what all of us meant! :


----------



## Kiko

Yeah xD, we are a murderous cult of people plotting the demise of all little africans legs!
We also bow to the rat god, and wear funny hats and dance around a fire in our skivvies.
totaly


----------



## zoe9

Ky_Zack said:


> Y'know. You guys are are right. I've changed my ways. I hope all the little African & Middle Eastern kids get their legs blown off so that more rats can live. You're right. How could I have so blind all this time?


Wow, are you being deliberately dense or do you really not understand this whole 'animals trained in landmine detection' concept?

I'll try and explain it simply. Do your best to follow, and remember, it's not rocket science. 

Rats do not need to die in order for landmines to be detected and defused and limbs to remain intact.

Understand?

No?

Okay, how about this. Sparing the life of the rat after they detect the landmine does not mean children get their limbs blown off. 

How about that? Did you get that? Here, let me repeat it: 

Sparing the life of the rat after they detect the landmine does not mean children get their limbs blown off. 

In fact, sparing their life means they can go on and detect more landmines thus preventing more people standing on them and having limbs blown off. This is a good thing.

So, to sum up, alive rats = more rats to detect mines = more mines detected = less mines to stand on = good thing.

G O O D T H I N G.

You see how that works now Ky_Zack?


----------



## Alexc844

lol....


----------



## AMJ087

Again Ky_zack has said cruel things....


Troll?........I think possibly.


----------



## lilspaz68

AMJ087 said:


> Again Ky_zack has said cruel things....
> 
> 
> Troll?........I think possibly.


I think just not a very happy person. These are the types who must feel superior to others and will try to make them feel like idiots to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Alexc844

lilspaz68 said:


> AMJ087 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again Ky_zack has said cruel things....
> 
> 
> Troll?........I think possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think just not a very happy person. These are the types who must feel superior to others and will try to make them feel like idiots to make themselves feel better.
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you.


----------



## FeffOx

Sorry if I offend anyone now but I would ALWAYS save one of my pets lives before someone like a rapist, murderer, kidnapper because my pets deserve a life, people like them dont.


----------

